# Eagle Scout Roll Call!



## Rcjames1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey all,

I was just browsing ShadowSpear and noticed a fellow Eagle Scout. I searched the site and couldn't find a thread for the Eagle Scout community, so if there already is one I apologize.

I imagine there's a plethora of Eagle Scouts here.

RJ

Eagle Scout 2010


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm sorry - Eagle Scout "community"?  I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. 

I was well on my way thru the Eagle Scout pipeline, but got DQ'd from Cub Scouts for eating the Brownies.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Haha it's pretty hard to get kicked out of cub scouts. 

I'm not sure what you mean by 


Ooh-Rah said:


> Eagle Scout "community"?


. Of course there's a community; it's a big deal to become one. Less than 6% of all scouts achieve the rank (scouting.org 2013). 
I hope you were joking but can't tell over the internet...


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2015)

Why would we have a BSA-specific forum on a site that isn't in any way, shape, or form established for the purpose of scouting?  There are certain skills and values that are common to both organizations, but that's about the extent of the connection.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well there goes my attempt at making a good thread. I don't get it; there's plenty of topics under general discussion that aren't related to spec ops. 
I guess I didn't mean that we needed a BSA forum, just a place to say hi.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> Well there goes my attempt at making a good thread. I don't get it; there's plenty of topics under general discussion that aren't related to spec ops.
> I guess I didn't mean that we needed a BSA forum, just a place to say hi.



That's fair.  I'm right around the 15th anniversary of my Eagle COH.  It runs in the family - my brother, father, and grandfather are/were Eagle Scouts.  The experience varies from troop to troop (and even with in that, the generations within - mine went WAY downhill about 5 years after I left), but there are a lot of people I met there who I'm proud to know.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh wow. That's awesome! My dad was in scouts until Second Class or so, but as you were saying, experiences are different across troops. His meetings took place far away from their house in rural Alabama. 

And yes I can fully agree that it's swiftly decreasing in not necessarily value, but difficulty, to get to Eagle. 
It's morphing into this commercialized money machine and it makes me sad. 
National Jamboree was a prime example of that. 
Glad to meet you! 

RJ


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm sorry - Eagle Scout "community"?  I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> I was well on my way thru the Eagle Scout pipeline, but got DQ'd from Cub Scouts for eating the Brownies.



Color me unsurprised.


With regards to Scouts,  I only worked up to 1st class due to a multitude of personal and family reasons, but I had a good time of it all the way through.  Troops vary significantly, I am totally glad that I was in the one I was in. My best friend in high school was in a different troop, and once he came to one of our meetings and an outing the only thing that kept him in that troop was his parents and the church tie. We just had a well knit group and kept things organized and enjoyable.  We also lots of more "useful" outings like hitting up orienteering courses, week long winter trip for maintenance at the district camp, and had events monthly without fail, whereas they had trouble getting things together for events every other month that were of note. 

I'll be using BSA stuff like my old handbook and merit badges as a template for doing future activities with my daughter, as she enjoys the outdoors more than it seems GSA does. Hopefully she keeps that attitude as she matures further.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 8, 2015)

I always wish I would have done it. I was too busy with sports year round... My brother in law is an Eagle Scout, I'm proud of him.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I was working on star, but you need support from parents to go too far, and I had none. I remembered that when my son got started. Cub Scout to Weblows, Boy Scouts Order of The Arrow, Eagle Scout and his Troop went to Philmont. His Eagle Socut was awarded the summer prior to his freshman year in high school. I was proud as hell of him. His Troop was in Columbus, MS, and I have never seen a better supported troop. When they left for the Philmont trip, we had a brand new school bus, a small one, for them to make the trip. What a great Boy Scout Troop!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2015)

I really, thought Scouting was fun through the tenderfoot time...I stopped at second class, should have made star...female scout master, you maketh no sense.  The troop gave me a bad taste in my mouth, before I got there they had 50 scouts the years before, and then I got into 6th grade and there were 15 of us, and it didn't get any better until I was well into high school.  I still get correspondence for support from them...they're like your college, always want your money.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 8, 2015)

I was awarded my Eagle Scout in 1997.  I haven't been around it much since then but I think it is a great program.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> I really, thought Scouting was fun through the tenderfoot time...I stopped at second class, should have made star...female scout master, you maketh no sense.  The troop gave me a bad taste in my mouth, before I got there they had 50 scouts the years before, and then I got into 6th grade and there were 15 of us, and it didn't get any better until I was well into high school.  I still get correspondence for support from them...they're like your college, always want your money.



The sucessful troops have a lot of backing. We as parents kicked in as much $$ as we could. Then we hit the phones and knocked on doors to gain sponsership in the troop. The Columbus,MS troop was well known, and as a result of a lot of work by the parents. The entire community was behind our Boy Scout Troop. It was the best troop I have ever seen; well lead, and well backed.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 8, 2015)

I made it to Life Scout and cars, football and girls came into the picture. I do regret not putting on the Eagle. My hope is to become involved with a local troop in the near future.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> We just had a well knit group and kept things organized and enjoyable. We also lots of more "useful" outings like hitting up orienteering courses, week long winter trip for maintenance at the district camp


I think being organized is one of the biggest factors to a successful troop. O, summer and winter camps, how could one ever forget those? Glad you had a good troop; I also have a friend that was in a different troop that wasn't as organized as us. Sometimes he came on our monthly trips, too.



Red Flag 1 said:


> you need support from parents to go too far


^I agree with this wholeheartedly. If your parents are not completely behind you through scouts, then your chances are slim of Eagle. I was fortunate enough to have incredible support/pushing from my father. And I am glad your son had that as well.  Seriously, I am just as proud of the dedicated parents as I am of the scout.



Teufel said:


> I was awarded my Eagle Scout in 1997


Awesome! Glad to meet another.



Red-Dot said:


> cars, football and girls came


One of my other friends let weight lifting get in his way and make him quit. I never really understood that, but to each his own.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2015)

I was a 1st class Scout and then a Sea Explorer. Great experiences, both of them. But Sea Explorer was tremendous fun because we had an old donated 32' Tahitian Ketch to play around on, wooden hull, teak deck and masts, brass fittings, and an old Chrysler inboard we called "the iron sail." We sailed to Martha's Vineyard, Block Island, Mystic, New London, Point Judith RI, even at night, in fog, in any weather. Lots of great adventures for a group of 13-16 year olds. Sailing was a great way to learn teamwork and responsibility.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

@Ocoka One , I'm not even going to lie. I'm very jealous of that! It sounds so adventurous and exciting!!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> @Ocoka One , I'm not even going to lie. I'm very jealous of that! It sounds so adventurous and exciting!!



It takes a lot of dedication to reach Eagle Scout, so my hat's off to any kid who manages to reach that goal.

I was lucky to grow up not far from the water and the Sea Explorers in my town were lucky to have a donated boat.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting to see how much effect circumstance puts on one's scouting/childhood activity success. Donated boat, Navy Lt as a scoutmaster... that's incredible. Regardless, that's really cool! I see that you're in the Marines; I would have thought your SM may have had more influence of you choice of branch. If you don't mind me asking, why did you choose Marines? (Or not choose Navy?)


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 8, 2015)

I started cub scouts with a group of friends. Our parents were VERY supportive, almost too supportive. They set goals for us all, had to have "Star" in order to get driving permits, had to be Eagle to get drivers license. We all worked up through Life and my group of friends went on to get Eagle, while I was more rebellious and didn't like all the pressure from home. After my parents realized that I wasn't "in it" anymore they gave up the pressure and let me move on. Do wish that I had gone on to Eagle just to say so, but honestly I don't think it would have changed anything.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Our parents were VERY supportive, almost too supportive. They set goals for us all, had to have "Star" in order to get driving permits, had to be Eagle to get drivers license.


Whaaaaat? I've never heard something like that before.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 9, 2015)

Made to Eagle in '70 about a year after Dad died.  Scouting had been my parents only real social interaction.  Mom and Dad wear both trainers and Dad had been a District Commissioner in the El Dorado, Eureka Kansas area.   When we moved to Oklahoma, my first night in Boy Scouts (from Webelos) the scoutmaster gave dad a box of paper work and told him he was the scoutmaster.  That was in 1966, Dad loved the troop and it grew with sponsorship and support.  In the fall 0f '68 his heart disease (almost exactly ten years after his first heart attack- no coincidence) forced him out of work and Scouting.  He died at work (first week cleared to go back) that February.    There were five of us that made Eagle at the same time, VERY unusual for a troop from a very small town.  But, it was Dad that made it possible.

I was an Assistant Scoutmaster in Flagstaff after the Marines and ran my own troop in Fayetteville for a while.  By time my son was in Webelos, scouting had changed too much.  He wanted to play Youth football and we both had a LOT more fun with that & AYSO.   

In Flagstaff the council had been divided in LDS troops and non-LDS troops.  The LDS troops ran merit badge classes and mass produced Eagles.  Then Scouting seemed to go a lot further to the right than I was going.  I have had very little to do with Scouting for over a decade now...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 9, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> ...I see that you're in the Marines; I would have thought your SM may have had more influence of you choice of branch. If you don't mind me asking, why did you choose Marines? (Or not choose Navy?)


 

At the time I enlisted the Corps was one of the faster tickets into combat and I dreaded the thought of missing the war. That's not bravado, I just wanted to fight. Like a lot of 18-year olds.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2015)

Life Scout and Brotherhood member of the Order of the Arrow. Ran out of time regarding the age cutoff for Eagle.

Went to every summer camp while I was a Scout. Completed the Mile Swim every year that I did. 

Learned a lot, taught a lot and accumulated lots of good memories during those times.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 9, 2015)

Scouting is great...Where else can a kid play with knives, hatchets and fire without his parents being around to spoil the fun? And not only that but when I was a Scout, we got range time at summer camp with .22s. Do they still do that, or has shooting at Scout Camp fallen victim to the times?


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

@RetPara -- Your dad sounds like he was a great man. Certainly loved. My dad was also the Scoutmaster for a while. During my time in the troop, there was one SM before him, and then him, then only one more.

Yes, that is an unusually large amount of scouts to get Eagle at the same time! Our troop was pretty small at a little less than twenty five active members on a pretty consistent basis. We were all getting our Eagle's one by one; going down the line in seniority in the troop. It made for a lot of emotional courts of honor and of course good food. 

Three years or so after I got eagle, though, the troop was dying out and the leaders chose not to recommission. The few remaining scouts, however, did all earn their eagle rank-- the dying wish of the troop. In the twenty or so years of our troop's existence, we had over 50 scouts achieve eagle (I'd have to check exactly but that's a rough estimate).



RetPara said:


> scouting had changed too much


I'm assuming this has something to do with it becoming, i guess, easier? Or less in touch with the original values of scouting? I'd guess both.



Centermass said:


> Brotherhood member of the Order of the Arrow


Nice, man! Order of the Arrow was really fun as I remember it. Did your lodge ever host Conclave or the like? Did you go to any NYLT camps?


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Where else can a kid play with knives, hatchets and fire without his parents being around to spoil the fun?


Unless your dad is the scoutmaster :wall:



Ocoka One said:


> range time at summer camp with .22s. Do they still do that, or has shooting at Scout Camp fallen victim to the times?


Yes! At least when I was in scouts about three years ago. In fact, there is the shooting, archery, and tomahawk/knife throwing! Depending on the camp you went to, there was shotgun shooting, too.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> Nice, man! Order of the Arrow was really fun as I remember it. Did your lodge ever host Conclave or the like? Did you go to any NYLT camps?



Not sure what you mean by "NYLT" camps. Did attend NLATS LLD and completed the NLS train the trainer. Ocala was usually the host location for enclaves.

One of my biggest disappointments - never made it to Philmore.

Funny how years ago, this once was considered Secret.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Funny how years ago, this once was considered Secret.



You're kidding.


----------



## devilbones (Nov 9, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I was awarded my Eagle Scout in 1997.  I haven't been around it much since then but I think it is a great program.


I feel super old.  I graduated boot camp in '97.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

policemedic said:


> You're kidding.


He's not, actually. When you were in Order of the Arrow, you were not suppose to talk about what you did at the events and such.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> He's not, actually. When you were in Order of the Arrow, you were not suppose to talk about what you did at the events and such.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> He's not, actually. When you were in Order of the Arrow, you were not suppose to talk about what you did at the events and such.



That was true when I went through The Order of the Arrow in to 1960's. For me, it happened at a Camporee weekend with probably 50 troops at the site; hundreds of Boy Scouts. Each night there was a large bond fire in the middle of the Camporee. Each Troop had a task. Some where taking care of the fire, or having a story to tell, or a short skit to perform. The first night at the bond fire I got smacked with some pine bows and pulled into line behind Order of the Arrow Scouts dressed out as Native American Indians (NAI); two actually were NAI. We went around the bondfire once, then we left the bondfire.  I was theirs for the next 24 hours. We were sworn to secrecy about what we saw, what we did, and where we went. If we did everything we were told to do, we would become members of The Order of the Arrow. To this day I have never told anyone anything about those 24 hours that earned me The Order of the Arrow.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That was true when I went through The Order of the Arrow in to 1960's. For me, it happened at a Camporee weekend with probably 50 troops at the site; hundreds of Boy Scouts. Each night there was a large bond fire in the middle of the Camporee. Each Troop had a task. Some where taking care of the fire, or having a story to tell, or a short skit to perform. The first night at the bond fire I got smacked with some pine bows and pulled into line behind Order of the Arrow Scouts dressed out as Native American Indians (NAI); two actually were NAI. We went around the bondfire once, then we left the bondfire.  I was theirs for the next 24 hours. We were sworn to secrecy about what we saw, what we did, and where we went. If we did everything we were told to do, we would become members of The Order of the Arrow. To this day I have never told anyone anything about those 24 hours that earned me The Order of the Arrow.



Well done, sir.

Discipline counts.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That was true when I went through The Order of the Arrow in to 1960's. For me, it happened at a Camporee weekend with probably 50 troops at the site; hundreds of Boy Scouts. Each night there was a large bond fire in the middle of the Camporee. Each Troop had a task. Some where taking care of the fire, or having a story to tell, or a short skit to perform. The first night at the bond fire I got smacked with some pine bows and pulled into line behind Order of the Arrow Scouts dressed out as Native American Indians (NAI); two actually were NAI. We went around the bondfire once, then we left the bondfire.  I was theirs for the next 24 hours. We were sworn to secrecy about what we saw, what we did, and where we went. If we did everything we were told to do, we would become members of The Order of the Arrow. To this day I have never told anyone anything about those 24 hours that earned me The Order of the Arrow.


I haven't told anyone either. It's more so that no one really asked so it wasn't a problem haha.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe it was different in Canada.  I was a Beaver (@RackMaster ?) but never really placed much stock in it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> I haven't told anyone either. It's more so that no one really asked so it wasn't a problem haha.



I got grilled by some of the troop members, until the SM got wind of in. It was natural curiosity on their part. I would have asked too of someone else who had gone through "the ordeal".


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I got grilled by some of the troop members, until the SM got wind of in. It was natural curiosity on their part. I would have asked too of someone else who had gone through "the ordeal".


I think our troop was a little different because everyone went into Order of the Arrow at some point, so they knew they'd just have to wait. I'm sure yours was at least a little more hardcore than mine though. It certainly wasn't easy, but as I understand it, most scout stuff was pretty intense not even that long ago.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 9, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I feel super old.  I graduated boot camp in '97.


I wouldn't feel that old, I was just shy of 18 when I got it.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Maybe it was different in Canada.  I was a Beaver (@RackMaster ?) but never really placed much stock in it.



Agreed.   I was a Boy Scout but it wasn't a big deal.  I think up here it's more so for Cadets which I think had more relevant skills taught.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> I think our troop was a little different because everyone went into Order of the Arrow at some point, so they knew they'd just have to wait. I'm sure yours was at least a little more hardcore than mine though. It certainly wasn't easy, but as I understand it, most scout stuff was pretty intense not even that long ago.



We only had a couple before the troop broke up. We lost our Scout Master a couple of years later, and no one came in to replace him.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I never heard of the Order of the Arrow. In Sea Explorers we had the Order of the Barnacle. You had to be a super badass to get it. Like I was. And it helped if you had big feet


 I wish I could "like" stuff on here. I would like it, then dislike it, only to like it again. At least four times.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2015)

I thrive on Hate.

(edit) 

Yess thats it. HATE is ALIVE.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I thrive on Hate.



I just hate the guys that were born with flippers for feet.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I thrive on Hate.
> 
> (edit)
> 
> Yess thats it. HATE is ALIVE.




We will be happy to oblige...  be careful what you ask for, you may just get it.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I just hate the guys that were born with flippers for feet.


Do webbed toes count? :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> Do webbed toes count? :-"



Yup.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2015)

The "hate" my response to the O.P. received aside, I still think the word "community" has become overused and the idea of an Eagle Scout "community" is funny.  That's neither here nor there, obviously it takes a lot of work to achieve the Eagle rank.  A local scout here in Minneapolis is doing his final project to help Vet's...stories like this give me some hope for the future.

http://www.startribune.com/edina-bo...he-call-of-duty-to-help-veterans/345369342/#1

_As part of his Eagle Scout project, Ashbrook decided to collect dry goods and other nonperishable items for Fisher House in Minneapolis, part of a network of houses near VA hospitals that provide a home away from home at no cost for family members of veterans who are being treated.

Throughout October, Ashbrook and some of his Scout colleagues left notices on neighbors’ houses that they would be collecting for the project. Ashbrook, an Edina High School sophomore, also made a plea during services at Calvary Lutheran Church in Edina.

More than 150 grocery bags of collections later, Ashbrook was prepared to deliver the goods, only to find out that Fisher House is closed for remodeling and can’t accept his offerings until mid-November._


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The "hate" my response to the O.P. received aside, I still think the word "community" has become overused and the _idea of an Eagle Scout "community" is funny_. That's _neither here nor there_, obviously it takes a lot of work to achieve the Eagle rank.


On the contrary, I think it's worth talking about.

Either you're not clear on the definition of community, or you have some fundamental problem with the Boy Scouts in general. Why is it so hard to accept?
Community: A social, religious, occupational, or other group *sharing common characteristics or interests and perceived or perceiving itself as distinct in some respect from the larger society within which it exists. *(the definition of community)

How is it funny? You still haven't explained that.
How is it overused? There are communities everywhere. This forum is a community. My Services Marketing class is a community. Perhaps what you are thinking is people living a smaller area like a city is a community. This is true, but people don't have to live in any sized-specific area to be communal (aside from a BSA member being inside the US).
Sure, maybe the community doesn't interact frequently and/or perform tasks to benefit the other (even though they do through networking). Nonetheless, it's a community.

As for the project, that's awesome. Strange how that got approved, though. They aren't supposed to be collection projects, yet it benefits a community that people respect. Good for him.
As for Eagle projects in general, it has to be a "service project helpful to any religious institution, any school, or your community" (scouting.org). If the one above gives you hope, I would think that most other projects instill the same feeling. Sure there's some "lamer" projects like a tiny bridge across a stream that are questionably helpful.

I'm not trying to be long-winded here, just presenting my case.

RJ


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2015)

Jesus dude, give it a rest.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Whatever, dude.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesus dude, give it a rest.





Rcjames1 said:


> Whatever, dude.



If we can just call a halt to this right here, that would be a good thing. If you still feel the need to discuss this, you can take it to pm.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If we can just call a halt to this right here, that would be a good thing. If you still feel the need to discuss this, you can take it to pm.


Sounds good to me. Sorry for the conflict.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 12, 2015)

Rcjames1 said:


> @RetPara
> I'm assuming this has something to do with it becoming, i guess, easier? Or less in touch with the original values of scouting? I'd guess both.



Dad's funeral was standing room only; I was really shocked.  The town damn near shut down that day.  

Scouting has gotten non-inclusive that I can see.   Not allowing gay scouts, while pedophiles in the leadership is as bad as Catholic Church was.  Scout has become MUCH more political and too much of the leadership really don't know what is like to be in the woods.  Also it's cliquish.  If you aren't one of the kool aid drinkers about scout doctrine...  you don't get far.  The experience with the LDS and their Eagle Mills really was sickening.  I can remember one night when Dad was a District Commissioner that he was part of the Council leadership from Wichita shut a troop down for being an Eagle Mill.  It was an LDS troop.  They ran night school to produce 14 year old Eagle Scouts.  Wrong answer; it's supposed to be a individual effort.

OA was 'cool' but unless you were in one of the larger troops from around Bartlesville; didn't do much.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 12, 2015)

Maybe they are Eagle Mills...idk, their service projects were pretty legit where I was from.  I remember some of these service projects all of a sudden a guy who'd been out of the troop for three years but just needed to knock out his project and he was good, came back and did so.  That annoyed the hell out of me, guys that wouldn't show for troop meetings but you want me to go dig a trench?

One of the cooler projects I've seen is the Butterfield Range complex in Las Cruces, a kid with sponsors of course, built a range for trap and skeet with the houses, several pistol bays, a KD range that went out to 1k yd, 100yd rifle range, covered pistol range, 600 yd rifle range and some other stuff.  On the rifle ranges you already have target frames so all you have to do is bring targets to staple.  Not sure how you get access to the trap houses.  The Range is unmanned, but maintained by the Las Cruces Parks Department.  I used to shoot on some BLM property, but this place is worth the drive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2016)

I apologize in advance.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2016)

I made it to First Class but got bored with it. Started chasing girls and working. I wish I would have stuck with it. It would have been nice to be an Eagle when my boy startes cub scout's.

@Ooh-Rah that meme is funny as hell.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 9, 2016)

Not ashamed to admit that I made Eagle and couldn't get my girlfriend's bra off.

In my own defense, though, the garment was working near it's maximum load rating.


----------

